# An Awesome Antique Hand Tool dealer



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Last month I met Mr Lynn Dowd at a Hand tool swap here in Dallas, He sells antique tools of all kinds he has a huge selection and is very knowledgeable about the tools.

Super nice guy, and very reasonable prices.

Lynn & Tracy Dowd
Dowd's Vintage & Antique Tools
Garland, Texas
(972) 271 TOOL (8665)
[email protected]

http://www.dowdstools.com/
I don't think his website is very current, but he did say if I was looking for something to just give him a call or email him.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Jordan. I might browse thru…


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I've heard nothing but nice remarks about him. He posts sometimes on another forum. Lucky for me, he's too far away.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Ran into him the last two years at a local swap meet. Very cool guy. Looks like a wizard. Bought a Stanley #6 from him, totally dig it.

Jordan wasn't kidding about the website not being current. His big yearly sale is coming up in June and there's nothing about it on the site since 2008. I'm on his email list and I got a notice about this year's sale a while back. I'll just post it here for all the other DFW folk.

- - - - -

This may turn out to be the grandaddy of them all!

33rd Semi-Annual
"One Old Sorehead & One Nice Guy" 
Vintage & Antique Tool Sale

SATURDAY, JUNE 8TH (9:30-6)
SUNDAY, JUNE 9TH (10-6)

1400 WILLIAMS DRIVE
GARLAND, TEXAS 75042

FREE ADMISSION - RAIN OR SHINE
MC/VISA/DISCOVER/AMEX WELCOME!

We have accumulated SO MUCH great stuff for this sale - and it just keeps on coming! Be sure to check the Dowd's Tools Facebook page for a sneak peek at some of "fresh pickins" for this sale!

Make plans to be here June 8th and 9th and we'll be back in touch soon with more details.

See you at the Tool Sale!

Lynn & Tracy Dowd
Dowd's Vintage & Antique Tools
972-271-8665


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it possible to bring tools to sell at this sale (I live in Fort Worth)? Thanks.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Brett, I guess try giving the guy a call? Number is at the bottom my last post.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Not current and doesn't load on Safari… Oh, well.


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

And at the last show his wife had brought homemade pies and coffee!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh man, what's not to love about that?


----------



## dowdstools (May 27, 2013)

Hello all,
Lynn Dowd here. Many thanks for the kind words spoken here. Yes, there has been a problem with my website. I got hacked, and when that got corrected, it somehow reloaded an old version of the site. Shortly after that, my computer bit the dust, so now I am going through the process of reloading programs, drivers, etc. I'm better with hand tools than I am with computers, but eventually, it will all be corrected.
In the meantime, I have a Facebook page where I update information about the upcoming sale (Saturday, June 8 & 9 - many thanks BTimmons for posting that info). I'm also posting some recent finds to give everyone an idea of what will be available. Still, it's only a drop in the bucket compared to what will be there, but I welcome questions about specific items.
Brett, this is a closed sale, in that it is limited to the Two Old Soreheads (yes, we've gained an old sorehead since its inception) and myself.
Here's the Facebook link : https://www.facebook.com/dowds.tools or you can just go to Facebook and type in Dowd's Tools.

Thanks again,
Lynn


----------

